

Gevent 1.0 released - denik
http://blog.gevent.org/2013/11/26/gevent-1-0-released/

======
mguijarr
Thanks a lot for this wonderful library! I also learned a Python3 version (1.1
?) is planned: excellent :) You're doing an amazing job.

